# اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب



## crazy_girl (23 يوليو 2007)

*اليك 16سبباً لتعرف انك تحب


السبب السادس عشر 
عندما تتحدث معه مساءاً لأوقات متأخرة في التليفون وبعد أن تغلق معه الخط بدقيقة واحدة تشعر بأنك تريد أن تحدثه ثانية

السبب الخامس عشر 
عندما يرسل لك رسالة على موبايلك تفرح بها جداً وتقرأها بعد ذلك كثيراً جداً من المرات

السبب الرابع عشر 
تمشي ببطء جداً عندما تكون معه وتتمنى ألا ينتهي الوقت بينكم

السبب الثالث عشر 
تشعر بسعادة بالغة عندما تكون معه

 
السبب الحادي عشر 
عندما تفكر فيه فإن قلبك يخفق بشدة أكثر من أي وقت آخر


السبب العاشر
تبتسم دائماً عندما تسمع صوته
 
السبب التاسع 
عندما تنظر إليه لا ترى أي شخص آخر من الموجودين حولك
 
السبب الثامن 
عندما تستمع لأغاني عاطفية فإنك تسمعها بتمعن وتركيز شديدين
 
السبب السابع
لا تفكر أبداً إلا فيه


السبب السادس 
عندما تفكر فيه تشعر بسعادة بالغة

السبب الخامس 
عندما تنظر إليه تشعر بفرحة غامرة



السبب الرابع 
عندك استعداد لفعل أي شيء لمجرد أن تراه فقط ولو لثانية واحدة
 
السبب الثالث 
عندما تقرأ هذا الكلام فإنك تفكر في شخص معين

السبب الثاني 
أنت مشغول جداً بالتفكير في هذا الشخص لدرجة جعلت تنسى أنه لا يوجد رقم 12 في هذه القائمة

السبب الأول 
أنت الآن ترفع الصفحة لأعلى لتتأكد من ذلك ​*


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


حلوه اوى اوى اوى بس على فكره  انا مرفعتش  الصفحه وكنت هكتبلك ان رقم 12 مش موجود 

واتاكدت انى بحب بجد​


----------



## crazy_girl (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
صح عندك حق
معلش مخدتش بالى كنت جايبة جاز وانا بكتب الموضوع
ههههههههههههههههههه وربنا يبارك فى حبك ده


----------



## twety (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

يامجنونه اعدلى الكلام
بس فكرة مجنونه من مصدر اجن
بس كلام سليييييييييييييييييم

عسل زيك ياقمر


----------



## crazy_girl (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ميرسي ياقمر انتى ويارب تكونى اتاكدتى ياقمر
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك المجنونة


----------



## christ my lord (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

بجد جميلة واتضح انى واقع لشوشتى فى الحب .. وفعلا كل دة بيحصل معايا

مرسى يا باشا على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## dr.sheko (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



يوساب قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بجد جميلة واتضح انى واقع لشوشتى فى الحب .. وفعلا كل دة بيحصل معايا
> 
> مرسى يا باشا على الموضوع الجميل دة



ههههههههههههههههه
الف مبروك
لولولولولولولى
ويارب يكون الموضوع عجبك يايوساب 
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



m.e.e قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسي يا m.e.e
لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى ويارب يكون عجبك بجد


----------



## Treza (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

أنت لذيذه جدا ياكريزى
بجد موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ميرسي ياتريزة بجد على ذوقك وكلامك الجميل ده
ويارب يكون الموضوع عجبك
ونورتى الموضوع ياباشا


----------



## totty (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

وانتى مالك اصلا ومال الكلام ده

روحى نامى يا حبيبتى الفراخ نامت

ههههههههههههه

وحشتينى يا مرمر

ميرسى يا شقيه​


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

هههههههههههههههههه
بقي كدة ماشي ياتوتى
وانتى كمان وحشانى
روحى نامى الكتاكيت نامت من بدرى


----------



## mrmr120 (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ااااااااااااااااه 
احنا اتبعتنا بقى 
انتى اشتغلتينا ياكريزى 
بس هتترد لك ياجميل​


----------



## artamisss (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

 ايه ده بقى  مفيناش من الخم مش حاطه رقم 12 ليه  مش كفايه الواحد بيقرا وهو نايم 
هههههههههه  بس فكرة جديده  وشديده


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



mrmr120 قال:


> ااااااااااااااااه
> احنا اتبعتنا بقى
> انتى اشتغلتينا ياكريزى
> بس هتترد لك ياجميل​



هردهالك مش هنسهالك
وماله ياقمر
برضه هاتبقي حلوة منك
هههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



artamisss قال:


> ايه ده بقى  مفيناش من الخم مش حاطه رقم 12 ليه  مش كفايه الواحد بيقرا وهو نايم
> هههههههههه  بس فكرة جديده  وشديده



ميرسي ياقمر
بس بجد مكنتش مركزة خالص
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
جبت جاز فى البوتاجاز
ميرسي ياعسل لمرورك ومشاركتك النعسانة دى
هههههههههههه


----------



## girl_in_jesus (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

*مواضيعك حلوه اوى يا كريزى 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ميرسي ياجيرل ده من ذوقك بجد انتى اللى سكرة
وميرسي كمان مرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

صح ده مفيش رقم 12 ايه ده دانا طلعت واقع و غرقان في الحب مرسي يا كريزي فعلا موضوع مجنون


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ههههههههههههههه
ومبروك مبروك الف مبروك ياملك
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## BITAR (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

*الكلام دة فكرنى*
* بالنكته الى بتقول *
*واحد متجوز جديد بيسأل *
*واحد متجوز من زمان*
*ايه رأيك فى الجواز *
*قال له الجواز زى علبه العسل *
*اول متفتحها تلاقى عسل صافى *
*وفى اخر العلبه تلاقى عسل مر من الرواكد *
*رد عليه الى متجوز جديد*
* يبقى انا فتحت العلبه من تحت *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اول مره فى حياتى اشوف *
*ارقام*
* من الاعلى *
*الى*
* الاسفل*
*صحيح شغل *
*مج........................*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

هههههههههههههههه
ياسلام ؟ ماشي يابيتر
بس المجانين مش بيعرفوا يشاركوا هنا
اوكى؟
انا مجنونة بس من نوع خاص يافقر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

*اه انت من النوع الى بيغنوا ليها*
* الدنيا دى *
*مجنونه*
* مجنونه*
*ولا من ماركه*
* مجنونه*
* يا قوطه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ههههههههههههه
لا من ماركة ماماماجنونة مجنونة نونة ماماماجنونة مجنونة نونة
بس الفقر لازم
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

عيييييييييييييب

العبوا مع بعض ماتتخانقووووووووش

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ههههههههههههههههه
ولعيها ياختى ولعيها
ههههههههههههه


----------



## capo (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

أعتقد نالكلام ده اتى مش creazy انتى كده smart بس انا عايز أقول حاجه . انا كل ده بيحصلى ويمكن أكتر بس أصل انا مش عارف .... مش متأكد من شعورها من ناحيتى وده مخلينى متجنين . يعنى أوقات أحس انها طايره بى وأوقات تانى بحس أن انا شخص عادى بالنسبالها . ياريت تقولولى أعمل ايه . وعلى فكره انا مش عاندى الجرءه اللى تخلينى أقولها على اللى جوايا .


----------



## جاسى (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

*احسن برضه متقولش
هههههههههههههههههههه
دانتى مجنونه بجد يا كريزى ايه الموضوع ده طب واللى بارد ومتاثرش يعمل ايه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر خالص على مواضيعك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## crazy_girl (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



capo قال:


> أعتقد نالكلام ده اتى مش creazy انتى كده smart بس انا عايز أقول حاجه . انا كل ده بيحصلى ويمكن أكتر بس أصل انا مش عارف .... مش متأكد من شعورها من ناحيتى وده مخلينى متجنين . يعنى أوقات أحس انها طايره بى وأوقات تانى بحس أن انا شخص عادى بالنسبالها . ياريت تقولولى أعمل ايه . وعلى فكره انا مش عاندى الجرءه اللى تخلينى أقولها على اللى جوايا .



اولا احب اشكرك ياكابو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى
ثانيا 
انا سنى 14 سنة يعنى مفتكرش اقدر افيدك اوى
بس احل اقلوك حاجة عامة هو  مش لازم علشان تثبت لحبيبتك حبك انك تقولها بحبك
لا عادى
ممكن تثثبتلها ده باكتر من طريقة ممكن بافعالك تبينلها حبك ممكن بكلام عنها نظرتك ليا كل ده يبين لها حبك
وعلى فكرة البنات حساسة جدا وتحس بده من غير ما تقول اوكى ياقمر؟
وميرسي كمان مرة لمرورك ومشاركتك وربنا معاك


----------



## crazy_girl (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



جاسى قال:


> *احسن برضه متقولش
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> دانتى مجنونه بجد يا كريزى ايه الموضوع ده طب واللى بارد ومتاثرش يعمل ايه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ياسلام انا مجنونة بجد؟ :t19:
ماشي ياجاسي
ولو يعنى يعنى بارد ومتاثرش يروح يولع فى روحه يمكن يسخن ها
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## red_pansy (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه    بجد انتى  زعيمة  المجانين   واستغربت قــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوى  لما قولتى  انك  (14)   سنه ياشيحه   بلا جنون     بس على فكره   واضح ان مش بس  رقم (12)  اللى ناقص  رقم  (17)  برده مش قاعد   هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه       موضوع روعه    المفروض  يخلوكى  سفيرة  الحب  والجنون     :t12:


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ميرسي ياسكرة وميرسي على اللقب ده
بس انا اعمل ايه 14 سنة ومجنونة 
شكلى مش عايزة اكبر
هههههههههههههههههههه
وميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك
وبعدين ازاى رقم 17 ناقص وهما كلكهم 16 سبب؟
ههههههههههههه  شكلك جايبة جاز ونعسانة :Love_Mailbox:


----------



## red_pansy (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

(    الى سفيرة الحب والجنون   )ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه   بس انا ما بجيبش  جاز   علشان  عندنا  بوتجاز  تم ترررارم تم تم :yahoo:


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

هههههههههههههههه
ماشي ياسكر ربنا يخليلك البوتاجاز بتاعكم بس برضه جبتي جاز هأأأأأو أأو:smil12:


----------



## MarMar2004 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

كما تعودت اشوف واقري اجمل المواضيع منك يا كريزي 
بجد الموضوع رائع جدا
مرسي لتعبك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## crazy_girl (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

اى خدمة ياسكر وعلى فكرة موضوعك اللى طلبتيه نزلته


----------



## dede2000 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

هههههههههههههههه انتى زى العسل يا كريزى وموضوعاتك كلها حلوة اوى وعندك حق فى كل كلمة كتبها 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ميرسي ياديدي بجد كلامك حلو اوى وبيشجعنى جامد وانتى اللى سكرة بجد
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## farawala (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

فكرتينى بالذى مضى
موضوع جميل
ششششششششششششكرا


----------



## farawala (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



capo قال:


> أعتقد نالكلام ده اتى مش creazy انتى كده smart بس انا عايز أقول حاجه . انا كل ده بيحصلى ويمكن أكتر بس أصل انا مش عارف .... مش متأكد من شعورها من ناحيتى وده مخلينى متجنين . يعنى أوقات أحس انها طايره بى وأوقات تانى بحس أن انا شخص عادى بالنسبالها . ياريت تقولولى أعمل ايه . وعلى فكره انا مش عاندى الجرءه اللى تخلينى أقولها على اللى جوايا .



انا عايز اعرف انت مستنى اية لما تطير منك يعنى
تعرف لو رحت وكلمتها حتلاقيها ميتة فيك بس انت روح
يابنى هما لاقيين حد


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



farawala قال:


> انا عايز اعرف انت مستنى اية لما تطير منك يعنى
> تعرف لو رحت وكلمتها حتلاقيها ميتة فيك بس انت روح
> يابنى هما لاقيين حد



اولا يافراولة احب اشكرك لردك عليه رغم انه مش مفروض عليك
ثانيا هو بيتكلم بجد يعنى الفروض ردك يكون منطقي وبجد مش بضحك
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك وياريت تراعى النقطة دى بعد كدة


----------



## farawala (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

لم أكن اعلمى انة ليس من المفروض ان أرد علية
آسف


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

*كريزىىىىىىىىىى موضوع لذيذ زى الى كتبة​*:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



farawala قال:


> لم أكن اعلمى انة ليس من المفروض ان أرد علية
> آسف



لا مش قصدي
ممكن ترد عليه بس تفيده يعنى مش تضحك عليه او تقوله الكلام بهزار
لان معنى انه سال عن حاجة فى موضوع زى ده يبقي محتاج رد منطقي
مش اكتر
وياريت متكونش زعلان لانى مقصدش:smi411:


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



مرمر ميلاد قال:


> *كريزىىىىىىىىىى موضوع لذيذ زى الى كتبة​*:Love_Mailbox:



ميرسي ياسكر انتى اللى لذيذة وزى السكر:99:


----------



## farawala (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



crazy_girl قال:


> لا مش قصدي
> ممكن ترد عليه بس تفيده يعنى مش تضحك عليه او تقوله الكلام بهزار
> لان معنى انه سال عن حاجة فى موضوع زى ده يبقي محتاج رد منطقي
> مش اكتر
> وياريت متكونش زعلان لانى مقصدش:smi411:



لقد قرأت الرد مرة واتنين وثلاثة ولم اجد ماقلتية من ان انا بضحك علية 
ارجو ان تقرئى ما كتبتة وان تقولى ما هو غير منطقى وشكرا
أكرر اسفى


----------



## crazy_girl (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

مش لازم يكون تريقة راجع كلامك وانت تعرف انه مش منطقى
يعنى مش ينفع حد ينصح بيه التانى وهو كان طالب اراء
خليك مكانه واعقل الرد وانت تلاحظ
وعلى العموم مش اشكال
لو شايف انه عادى يبقي خلاص 
انا حبيت الفت نظرك بس علشان متتاخدش عليك غلطة
او يقراها والرد يدايقه مش اكتر
تحياتى


----------



## bnt elra3y (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد انتى تحفة وموضوعك تحفة زيك 
بجد انا مخدتش بالى ان مفيش رقم 12 ورفعت الصفحة وقعدت اضحك على نفسي ​


----------



## micheal_jesus (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

بجد بجد شكرا اوى يا كريزى على الموضوع الجميل دة :​وبصراحة فعلا الشروط دية كلها فعلا حقيقية وبجد بتحصل وانتى عندك حق 
وعلى فكرة مش صعب ان الواحد يعرف انه بيحب لانه بيعرف دة بسعة جدا 
وفعلا بيعمل كل اللى انتى قولتى علية 

على فكرة انا فعلا ماخدتش بالى من ان الرقم 12 مش موجود 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



bnt elra3y قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد انتى تحفة وموضوعك تحفة زيك
> بجد انا مخدتش بالى ان مفيش رقم 12 ورفعت الصفحة وقعدت اضحك على نفسي ​



هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك اى خدعة
تعيشي واتخدى غيرهاleasantr


----------



## crazy_girl (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*



micheal_jesus قال:


> بجد بجد شكرا اوى يا كريزى على الموضوع الجميل دة :​وبصراحة فعلا الشروط دية كلها فعلا حقيقية وبجد بتحصل وانتى عندك حق
> وعلى فكرة مش صعب ان الواحد يعرف انه بيحب لانه بيعرف دة بسعة جدا
> وفعلا بيعمل كل اللى انتى قولتى علية
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
انت كمان مش واخد بالك ان مفيش رقم 12
اللى واخد عقلكم... يتنهى بيه هههههههههههه
يلا معلش تعشيش وتاخد غيرها
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك:smile02


----------



## *malk (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

تمااااااااااااااااام كل اللى انت قولتة و مخدش باللى من رقم 12


----------



## crazy_girl (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

اى خدعة ياكيكي
وميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

كلامك كاو تمام وانا مخدش بالى من الرقم 12


----------



## crazy_girl (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ميرسي ياكيكي لمرورك ومشاركتك ولا يهمك ياسكر من رقم 12


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

على فكرة انتى شكلك عسولة خالص من كلامك الحلو دة


----------



## crazy_girl (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ميرسي ياسكر انتى بجد اللى قمراية


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

جامدة جدا بس على فكرة اسلوبك فى العرض لذيذ جدا ويشد الواحد انه يتابع لدرجة انه ما يركزش فى ارقام بس ملعوبة يا كريزى


----------



## crazy_girl (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ميرسي اوى يايوحنا نصر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى


----------



## veansea (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ههههههههههههه
واااااااااااااااااااااو
دة بيحصل معايا
يا مجنونه عرفتى منين الكلام الجامد ده


----------



## crazy_girl (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ميرسي يافينو ياسكر والف مبروك ياسكرة على حبك
وميرسي ياعسل لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## totaa (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

موضوع فى غاية الروعه يا كريزى ربنا يباركك


----------



## crazy_girl (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ميرسي ياتوتا ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## la rosa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

انتى كاتبة موضوع تحفة يا كريزى وفعلا الكلام دة صح 100%


----------



## mariny g a (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

فعلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
كله صح ياكريزى الله يخرب بيت كده
ديه بهدله ياحبيبتى


----------



## امنت لذلك تكلمت (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

بجد موضوع لذيذ قوي


----------



## G E O R G E (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

الموضوع جميل شكرا ليكى وربنا يوعدنا


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة

وربنا يوفق كل واحد فى اختيارة

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جيلان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه       كل كلامك صح وانا فعلا مختش بالى من رقم 12     بصراحة كلامك الحلو خدنى اوى  وجنانك حلو اوى يا كريزى              ربنا معاكى


----------



## crazy_girl (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ميرسي ياكل الاحباء والحبيبة والناس السكرة دى على مروركم ومشاركتكم العسل دى


----------



## mrmr120 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
اية البعتة دى 
هههههههههههههه
لا بجد جامدة​


----------



## crazy_girl (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اليك 16 سببا لكي تعرف انك تحب*

ميرسي يامرمورا ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك السكرة دى
نورتى الموضوع


----------

